# Anyone sold their wedding/engagement ring?



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

The other ring thread got me to thinking. I have my stbxw's diamond ring, which was appraised at $8K - I have all the paperwork. I plan on selling it - there is a place in town that will buy it.

Has anyone done this with a diamond ring, and what sort of % of the appraised value can you expect to recover? Daddy needs a new pair of cowboy boots.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Healer said:


> Has anyone done this with a diamond ring, and what sort of % of the appraised value can you expect to recover? *Daddy needs a new pair of cowboy boots*.


:rofl:

I have no advice to give you since I didn't sell mine but that made me seriously laugh my butt off.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Through out all the years we were together, my ex and I accumulated several wedding bands. I left it all to him, to include the engagement ring.
I only kept my favorite wedding bard which has inscriptions inside.
I have not gotten an appraisal and I will not sell it.

get the best most expensive dragon skin cowboy boots you can find! Don't forget the Stetson!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I sold mine - and some other gold - to pay for the design and creation of a ring for my new wife.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

ne9907 said:


> Through out all the years we were together, my ex and I accumulated several wedding bands. I left it all to him, to include the engagement ring.
> I only kept my favorite wedding bard which has inscriptions inside.
> I have not gotten an appraisal and I will not sell it.
> 
> get the best most expensive dragon skin cowboy boots you can find! Don't forget the Stetson!


Hells ya - and they're going to be lined with baby seal fur.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> I sold mine - and some other gold - to pay for the design and creation of a ring for my new wife.


Do you recall what sort of % you got? I imagine I'm going to get screwed, and not in the good way.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

No, not yet. I will probably break it apart and do something with the stones. Or not. I really like the idea of selling it.

I am selling my rolex and some diamond and sapphire earrings though. I plan on doing it through Craigslist. Just haven't gotten around to it. The only jewelry I am keeping is the stuff I had picked out.


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll do something with mine once my divorce is all final. I'm not sure what. Either:

A. Sell it - but it has very little monetary value, and even less sentimental value 
B. Launch it in to the Ocean
C. Attach it to the biggest firework I can legally buy and launch it in to the sky.
D. Post it to my STBXW along with a note saying "I don't want this". (This is a bad choice, obviously)


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I sold the wedding band and got much more for the gold than I would have gotten for it by selling it as jewelry. The ex was too cheap to buy me an engagement ring so I used a family ring. That's going to my DD


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

Diamonds are not worth much they will wind up giving you money for the gold. It will wind up being less than 10%. I would try and sell it on craigslist or eBay if you have an appraisal.


----------



## TimesLikeThese (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't know what to do with my ring. I have three daughters I think might want to see it or know that I have it when they're older. I figure I hide it away in case that day ever comes


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm going to send mine to the ex when we're done and tell her to make sure she looks at it every day to remind her of what she's done......


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

My first one, I sold on a garage sale. My daughter didn't want any part of it, it was a tiny speck of diamond and mostly carbon. She has a nicer one coming from the step-dad who was "Pop".


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Forty years ago she sent me the ring and I got 10% for it. I concur with Burnt_Kep that eBay or Craigslist is the way to sell it these days.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep I sold all of ours - his too, since he left it behind when I kicked his cheating butt out.

Felt good... paid for a vacation to the East Coast with it.

Sell it on eBay. I think you'll get a lot more for it than selling it to a jeweler.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

If I where you I would sell it and spend the some of the proceeds to a fun weekend at the bunny ranch this way you can say something good did come out of the marriage after all.:smthumbup:


----------



## TwinsDad (Jul 6, 2010)

I like that Vegas story! I kept my wife's wedding/engagement rings as they were my mothers. My thin, gold band, engraved with, "I'll Always Love You!" I sold recently at a jewelry store for the weight ($20). I used the money to get carryout pizza for my sons and me. Kinda wish I'd just thrown it into the Chesapeake Bay though. Someone might have gotten it later at a crab feast!


----------



## Thjor (Feb 18, 2014)

I plan on selling mine when the divorce is final.


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

I actually just recently sold my tiara that I wore on my wedding day, it felt so good after it was gone because it was sitting on the shelf in my room and was just a constant reminder. I am planning on selling my veil and wedding dress too, if no one buys them I will just end up burning them. 

With the rings I actually lost my wedding ring a few months before my stbxh ended things, maybe it was a sign! I was so upset because it was so beautiful. I still have my engagement ring but that is definitely going, I will try to sell it but it won't get so much so if not I am going to throw it away . But I am thinking of going to a place where me and my stbxh used to go and leave it there just so it will be closure in a way.

My stbxh told me that he had thrown his wedding ring away but felt 'terrible' afterwards, but he is a complete f***tard and is full of it. He really showed how much respect he had for me and our relationship. 

But yeah I can't keep anything to do with the wedding or marriage, it all is going to go soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

